# A Place To Set A Drink When On The Couch



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Anytime that we wanted to sit on the couch, we couldn't figure out what to do with a cup of coffee or adult beverage and we didn't like using a table. So, here is the solution. I think Lowes got about $20.00 out of me for a piece of red oak, wood plugs, anchors and stain.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks nice. I assume it does not interfere with the fold out sofa bed when it folds out.

Do sleepers have to be aware of the things to avoid head-butts in the middle of the night? Or are the holders far enough away for the sleepers to not interfere?

Did you fasten it to the wall surface, etc. with plug-style anchors and screws? It looks like you routed the edge--if so, good job.

It looks nice and I think I'll add it to my "to-do" mods for this fall after "trailer" season and before storage for the winter.

Thanks for sharing, esp the photos.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 22, 2008)

Think I will have to do that, I wonder if routing in space to put a Thirsty Stone coaster would work, it would sure be nice to have....


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks good but I'm not so sure that will handle a 32oz mug of margaritas.


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

That is a really cool and creative idea.

Thanks.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

That is way more classy than our plastic black one. I believe from camping world. The nice thing about the plastic one is it does fold up against the wall and it does have a middle piece to hold a can or glass so as noone can knock it off....husband more so then the kids....ha ha. With the middle piece folded down then you can set a coffee cup on it.

Just thought I would mention it for those who might not be as handy.

I also got tired of where is the kleenix box so we installed the pop a tissue which is very nice. One is on the wall by our couch and the other in the bunk area. No more looking around or the box getting in the way on the counter/table.

Cristy


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments, y'all! I mounted the cup shelves with molly bolts so it would be strong. hautevue, they won't interfere with unfolding the bed and won't get in the way of anyone sleeping. Matthew, routing inn a thirsty stone sounds like a good idea. I thought about routing out the center just to make it look better and keep a glass from sliding off. thefulminator, I'm willin' to bet it will hold 32 oz. of Margaritas! daslobo777, not all husbands knock drinks over! LOL! Since it is just my DW and me most of the time, I think this will work well.


----------

